
Say “yes” to HTTPS: Chrome secures the web, one site at a time - artsandsci
https://www.blog.google/topics/safety-security/say-yes-https-chrome-secures-web-one-site-time/
======
bhhaskin
This is great for security, but bad for the web overall. It really highlights
just how much power Google has over the web. I would also say that the shift
has been less about chrome displaying not secure and more about SSL being a
Google search signal.

SSL should be used everywhere, but the reason for it is truly scary and shows
a slow shift away from the open web.

~~~
tinus_hn
Firefox displays similar warnings if a site requests login and it isn’t
secure. There is no conspiracy here.

~~~
bhhaskin
The warnings are only a small part of whats driving the change. The change in
search ranking signaling is causing anyone that cares about "SEO" to make SSL
a requirement. Just like how the change in signals for mobile has pushed just
about every site into responsive design.

------
cdevs
I said a certain site of my company should have https years ago and it was
ignored until recently they heard google was going to flag forms. Some of us
do know best but this leverage can be helpful to sink it into the thoughts of
people above us.

------
merb
well I hope that at some day I do not need to generate https certs while i'm
developing.

